

Ask HN: how do i delete an old comment? - joeguilmette

http://apps.ycombinator.com/item?id=2655492<p>i use a throwaway account as a login for pretty much everything to obfuscate my real identity.<p>i posted my email address in a thread not realizing it would be indexed so thoroughly by Google. now when you search for my throwaway account on Google, this comment shows up, linking the throwaway account directly to my name.<p>since i can't delete the comment, i don't know what to do. and i don't feel like emailing PG just yet.<p>any ideas?
======
ColinWright
Your only option is to email PG - there is no way to delete old comments.

